# Tabletop project advice



## Qcyeuw (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm looking for someone to tell me if my idea is sound or will fail miserably.

I'm planning to buy 2 of those 3/4"x16"x"6' paint grade panels and glue them together to make one 32×6' table top. In order to save on clamps, as I don't own any, I'd be making a jig out of 2×4s as clamps. This would consist of a set of rails screwed onto a 2×4 sitting on top of the rails, then lining up the panels, applying glue, then screwing a second 2×4 in parallel to the 2×4 atop the rails at an angle to drive the panels in snug.

My questions are, will a tabletop joined in this way be stable enough to hold? I know woodglue is very strong, but I can see this desk failing spectacularly with my computer equipment on top, crashing everything to the ground. Second, is my jig idea sound? Will screwing the second 2×4 in at an angle snug my boards up enough/too much, to the point of it blasting upward?

Would I be better off just screwing my boards together with a 2×4 on bottom until I'm in a position to get a proper clamp/jointer setup going?

I've attached a crude mockup of my jig idea, in case my description was entirely useless.










Thanks for your time!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I guess I can't decipher your description of the clamping jig. What do you mean by, "screwing a second 2×4 in parallel to the 2×4 atop the rails at an angle to drive the panels in snug" ?

I can't picture it. Another you may not have though of , how are you going to prevent the whole top from being glued to the 2×4's underneath?


----------



## Qcyeuw (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for the response. Think of the second 2×4 as a means of closing the clamp. The first 2×4 on top of the rails would serve as one end of the clamp, and the second would be the other. While the first end would be secured in place, I would use screws or bolts driven at an angle into the rails to pull the second inward to snug the panels together. Hope this clears it up.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, it is more likely to pop if you apply enough pressure on it. You can buy cheap clamps at Harbor Freight ($6-$7). I don't think having heavy stuff on the bench will be an issue as long as you have a good support underneath. Since this is going to be covered with equipments, why not just screw it to the support?? Just make sure whatever you use to screw it on has a larger hole than the diameter of the screw so the wood can expand and contract if it needs to. As long as the legs and apron is done right, it should work just fine.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Going off of your method, it would be better if you screwed the 2×4's down to the bench about an 1/8" wider than your tops. Then drive shims in between the 2×4's and the top for the pressure.


----------



## rcs47 (Oct 31, 2009)

You could attach both top 2×4s and use wedges to apply pressure to the joint. Drive them in on each end on one side.

Don't forget to put tape on the lower 2×4s at the joint location or you will attach the top to them.

Good luck.


----------



## Qcyeuw (Oct 12, 2018)

> Going off of your method, it would be better if you screwed the 2×4 s down to the bench about an 1/8" wider than your tops. Then drive shims in between the 2×4 s and the top for the pressure.
> 
> - jbay


Thanks, great idea. How many shims should i use? As many as possible for even pressure, or will 4-5 be fine?


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

What exactly are you referring to when you say 'paint grade panels'? Is this solid wood panels or are you referring to something such as MDF?


----------



## Qcyeuw (Oct 12, 2018)

> What exactly are you referring to when you say paint grade panels ? Is this solid wood panels or are you referring to something such as MDF?
> 
> - lumbering_on


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Common-3-4-in-x-16-in-x-6-ft-Actual-0-62-in-x-15-25-in-x-6-ft-Pine-Board/50053129

like this, solid wood. this isnt the exact one i saw in store.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Common-3-4-in-x-16-in-x-6-ft-Actual-0-62-in-x-15-25-in-x-6-ft-Pine-Board/50053129
> 
> like this, solid wood. this isnt the exact one i saw in store.
> 
> - Qcyeuw


Solid wood, so that's good.

Take a look at Izzy Swan's video, if you have the space, it's a good way to do it.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

You idea may work but I think you may need more pressure than you can achieve. The shims sound good. Cover the 2×4's with wax paper where the panels meet. Also apply some kind of weight over the seam between panel so they will align properly with each other. Gallon cans of paint with wax paper below them. 4-5 cans should work or bricks. Any thing you have that is compact and heavy.


----------

